# It's Official ... RR Canada re-opens for business ...



## Sea MunnKey

FYI ... was told by Jay that RR Canada will officially resume business & sales on September 17, Thursday starting from 12:00 PM until 8:00 PM.

Business Hours: Thursday, Friday & Saturday.
By Appointment Only: Tuesday & Wednesday
Closed: Sunday & Monday

As usual long overdue very nice shipment of high end corals ... Aussie & Indo.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## simba

Walk-In or public welcome?Is he opened for wholesaler business only?Thanks


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Thursday, Friday & Saturday - open to public/walk in (no appointment required)

Tuesday & Wednesday - By Appointment Only

I'm not too sure about Jay's "wholesale" aspect of business ... may have to enquire later & update.


----------



## simba

HI SeaMonkey
Can you please update RR shipment for Thursday Thanks


----------



## teemee

was just going to post about this, glad to see someone beat me to it!
Jay has been renovating, look forward to seeing the new and improved Original REEF RAFT!


----------



## nc208082

Reef Raft looks great. Store looks brand new, livestock is on top of its game(not that I'd expect anything less). I picked up a beautiful Acro and many many gems still left. A ton of scoly's and beautiful Acans and much much more. Glad to see some familiar faces there. Congrats on opening up again Jay.


----------



## zoapaly

Aussie shipments very sweet . 
Nc208082 how new acro look in your tank ?


----------



## nc208082

looks good, cant wait for it to fully color up


----------



## zoapaly

nc208082 said:


> looks good, cant wait for it to fully color up


Beautiful acro with yellow tips  My next build only sps and maybe some shrooms


----------



## mmatt

Location????


----------



## Sea MunnKey

mmatt said:


> Location????


I believe it's Unit 2 - 1650 Dundas St. East located on the south east corner of The Dunwynn Centre. Store front is facing Dundas St. & you can't miss the RR sign board.

This shipment is just the beginning ... of many more to come!! Sweet acros ... a Rainbow Bowerbanki that was sold to a private collector (Jay told me the first time he got this shipped in was about 7 years ago!!)

Check out the 2 huge chunks of a new but SOLD Rainbow Chalice ... now that's what I call a Gem!!! It's a First from RR. A real show stopper!!

BTW RR USA is not affiliated with RR Canada ... just so you know


----------



## Sea MunnKey

simba said:


> HI SeaMonkey
> Can you please update RR shipment for Thursday Thanks


Sorry guys .. I wasn't online the later part of yesterday but have included Reef Raft's address now


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Various Aussie Blastos, Gonioporas plus a nice Blood Red colony, SOLD neon Yellow Hammer, Gold tips Wall Hammers, Yumas, Chalices, Elegances, branching Green Duncans, rainbow Lobos etc.

Nice Asian Acans

Aqua-cultured premium Acros ... yes a few "Matrix" as well!


----------



## Orangutran

This used to be my fave place for corals! Can't wait to visit again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly

Sea MunnKey said:


> a Rainbow Bowerbanki that was sold to a private collector (Jay told me the first time he got this shipped in was about 7 years ago!!)


Yeah nice Bow ...4 different colours  pink , green ,blue , white with red orange and yellow eye's , hope i can get a picture of it .


----------



## Sea MunnKey

zoapaly said:


> Yeah nice Bow ...4 different colours  pink , green ,blue , white with red orange and yellow eye's , hope i can get a picture of it .


Please do ... I missed witnessing this showpiece ! Lets show the Americans what we have that they do not even get close to ... LOL


----------



## zoapaly

Sea MunnKey said:


> Please do ... I missed witnessing this showpiece ! Lets show the Americans what we have that they do not even get close to ... LOL


K , all i can say it very rare Bow and hard to get the second one like that , pics coming soon


----------



## fireangel

i stopped in yesterday, Tons of amazing pieces to be had. I am glad i walked in with a pre set budget though I ended up walking out with an awesome monti. I cant wait to see it colour up fully. I will be back again thats for sure


----------



## Diemaker

What are his hours now


Sent from my space ship


----------



## nc208082

Diemaker said:


> What are his hours now
> 
> Sent from my space ship


Its in first post of this thread. Thursday - saturday 12-8
Sunday and monday closed
Tuesday and Wednesday by appt only.

We need more pics of what everyone picked up.


----------



## Diemaker

Thanks wife always says I'm blind


Sent from my space ship


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Diemaker said:


> Thanks wife always says I'm blind
> 
> Sent from my space ship


You're not alone here ...


----------



## CoralConnoisseur

Checked out reef raft for the first time while doing the Dundas loop yesterday. There were so many large acan colonys, many of them were beautiful. The chalice were AMAZING! Never seen such large colonys of rainbow chalice, incredible.
Freshly cut cyphastrea frags caught my eye, hopefully I can get a piece when they heal.


----------



## fireangel

Someone asked for pictures. Well here's what I got. It's just a quick phone pic I am afraid.








RR nauti spiral
It still needs to colour up a bit but wow! I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

Very nice. Looks like a good size piece


----------



## fireangel

it is a very generous piece thats for sure. It is about 4x4 cupping upwards


----------



## TBemba

fireangel said:


> it is a very generous piece thats for sure. It is about 4x4 cupping upwards


Could you pm the ball park price of something like that, or that one?

I understand no one wants prices public but I wouldn't mind the hour plus drive if it wasn't rediculously expensive to buy.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

RR Nauti Spiral .... wait'll it grows out and you'll notice some Green strips


----------



## Patwa

anyone notice any notable softies in stock?


----------



## cpaul

Just got back from Reef Raft today it was good to see Jay, been a few years! As usual very nice corals and the store isn't even at full steam yet... !!!! Picked up a sweet Chalice "RR Magma flow"...


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Some of the nicest corals as usuall, he did have Japanese toadstools with lime green polyps that caught my eye,


----------



## Cimmel1

Nice softies in the back room. I grabbed one of the long polyp Japanese leather colonies. Also a few nice Aussie leathers in one of the front tanks. Definitely work the trip.


----------



## noy

Patwa said:


> anyone notice any notable softies in stock?


yeah- jay has a number of japanese leathers in the back. Really quite unique. Won't frag them though.

I bought a nice australian leather with very large polyps - almost gorgonian like polyps

mushroom leather1

Closeup on the polyps

IMG_2307


----------



## Diemaker

Is there still a lot of corals in his tanks thinking of stopping by sat


Sent from my space ship


----------



## noy

Lots of LPS and and some softies and Maricultured SPS colonies.
Definitely enough there to warrant a trip.


----------



## Diemaker

Perfect thanks


Sent from my space ship


----------



## Patwa

So I heard about this opening late in the game and decided i'd stop by for a visit (last Friday, after work). I hadn't stepped through those doors in over 7+ years. The reasons for the long absence could fill a book, so i'll just pass on that for now lol I walked in and noticed Jay talking to another dude who seemed to be staff, or at the very least 'working for corals' lol (later was told it was 'Sweet Ride' - Sweet, you and I should both take our sweet rides to the track one day and race haha). 

Jay looked over and said 'ssup?' ...but immediately did a second take and gave me a look, like 'I know this guy!' haha ...he said "Zach???" ...and boom goes the dynamite 

we chatted for a while about this and that and he told me what Jensen has been up to (always wondered how he was making out in the Phils) ....man, it's good to have the RR storefront open like in the old days. I was soo pumped that I went home and worked on my tank for about 4 hours, no joke (it's friggin' spotless right now).

anyhoo...great stuff in the tanks! I did see the sweet Japanese softies in the back, but I had all of them already  I even told Jay about a neon green toadstool from Palau I got off them from a clam shipment maybe 10 years ago that I still had and he laughed. I also told him about a 3-colour hillae I had that was in bad shape and he told me to drop it off with him and he'll try and nurse it back to health for me...nice!

I did see a sweet off-yellow Aussie Sinularia in one of the front tanks that I might pick up soon though. He did mention a shipment of Aussie softies is in the works.....ill be there, shipment day, like old times  z


----------



## Patwa

noy said:


> I bought a nice australian leather with very large polyps - almost gorgonian like polyps
> 
> mushroom leather1
> 
> Closeup on the polyps
> 
> IMG_2307


nice toadstool! and even nicer pics 

I went back on Saturday to drop off the hillae I mentioned Jay will try and nurse back to health and he showed me this coral. He had moved it into their in-wall display tank, I believe. Gorgeous coral...and indeed, huge polyps!!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Hey *Zach* .... ssoooooooo you're back from the "abyss"? How's the system so far and good to see the "old reef gang" back in the limelight? 

I'm trying to finish assembling my tank stand ... can't wait to re-start the old 90 gallon system. I need to -re-stock ... if you know what I really meant?


----------



## Patwa

hahah Paul....Jay was telling me you picked up a sweetass Japanese Xenia about a year ago? I think you told me about it at some point. He wanted me to check with you to see if you still had it...

My tank is doing really well...hasn't been friendly to my few LPS and SPS, though, but the softies are all thriving and growing. I've got so many different gorgonians now, too...all photosynthetic! I really need to update my tank thread with some pics :/

When you're up and running, come by and i'll prune a whole bunch of stuff for you


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Correction ... a Japanese Pumping Xenia colony.  I took a chance & it's thriving in the old 29 gallon tank ... skimmerless mind you.


----------



## Patwa

post a pic...the way Jay described it, it sounds amazing!

and save me a frag!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

*Zach* ... you know I don't frag anything at all ... whatcha' talking about?  Dont' have a macro but will try to snap a decent shot ...


----------



## Bayinaung

fireangel said:


> Someone asked for pictures. Well here's what I got. It's just a quick phone pic I am afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RR nauti spiral
> It still needs to colour up a bit but wow! I love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a semi-plating montipora? looks a lot like what I have.


----------



## fireangel

It is a plating monti. They tend to spiral upwards in a cup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cimmel1

Very cool piece


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Did anyone picked up the Aussie Super Red Goniopora yet?


----------



## johnnyriker

*Reef Raft Mississauga reopening sneak peek pictures*

Here's a sneak peek from over a week ago:

Reef Raft Limited Reopening Pictures


----------



## bigfishy

they have a very good price on those green apple scoly


----------



## Taipan

*Getting my hands wet.....*

With our respective hectic schedules; it was tough for us to catch up until this evening. After a lot of catching up and a lot of laughs with Jay and Ian; it was time I got my hands wet.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

RR Canada's Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/ReefRaftCanada


----------



## TBemba

Any new shipments?


----------



## nc208082

I was there earlier today. Jay mentioned Aussie should be happening soon. Tons of nice stuff in Stock, lots of acans, scolys, sps, and much more to name a few


----------

